# a small problem............. Wally my boy, you've let me down LOL



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

well, the plan was to have our Reg Nigerian buckling (He was born in Dec) breed two of our doe's in Nov but he is too small and not acting like a buck yet at all!! I thought for sure he'd be more buck like by now but nope... I could always breed the two doe's to our other nigerian buck Gizmo but....Ive seen sooo many Gizmo kids & I really want some more blood from deferent stock (Incase I wanna retain a doeling) so I REALLY dont wanna breed them with Gizmo...so I have to get another FULL GROWN buck that can breed in Nov.....He would only stay till I know the girls (Casper & Scarlett) would be bred, then we would 1, eat em or sell him. So yeah my Nov breeding plans for those two have been thrown way off (unless I can find a buck in time!).

Ive found a buck within two hours from here....he's not very impressive I know, bad rump.... I do however love his colors & he is from pretty good milking lines..Hes not reg but is full-blooded (Dads reg & moms not)..... I really want these two to be bred by someone other then Gizmo. it does not matter to me if he is Reg or not. I just want Nigerian..

they say he has a big moonspot on his left hip, in the last pic you can see something that looks like maybe one but idk?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't quite like his rump either... otherwise, idk, how much are they asking? Are you sure you want to settle for unregistered, as you'll be selling or keeping the kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> I don't quite like his rump either... otherwise, idk, how much are they asking? Are you sure you want to settle for unregistered, as you'll be selling or keeping the kids!


I think it was $140? ill have to look again. yes it doesn't mater if he is or is not Reg. A lot of people around here don't like reg....they say "Its too pricy for me!" or they have no interest in Reg stock....a lot of what people raise around here is "Barn-yard mixes". I don't have any Reg females at the moment so it doesn't mater lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I think it was $140? ill have to look again. yes it doesn't mater if he is or is not Reg. A lot of people around here don't like reg....they say "Its too pricy for me!" or they have no interest in Reg stock....a lot of what people raise around here is "Barn-yard mixes". I don't have any Reg females at the moment so it doesn't mater lol


Oh I see I suppose it doesn't matter if your girls aren't registered! That's not a bad price, at least not where I'm from...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Oh I see I suppose it doesn't matter if your girls aren't registered! That's not a bad price, at least not where I'm from...


Buck prices normally don't go higher then $600 here so no bad at all...lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

His rump looks so odd in the first and last pic but somewhat normal in the middle one... idk maybe it's the lighting and photos!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> His rump looks so odd in the first and last pic but somewhat normal in the middle one... idk maybe it's the lighting and photos!


Its not a good rump.. I do have another buck that ill maybe getting, the owner has someone supposed to pick him up on Wednesday but he is unsure if they will but, he said if they back out he will text me. I'm HOPING they back out as I REALLY love this buck! He is reg but they are waiting for the papers to come back in their name. hes $150


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oooo he's a handsome fella


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I edited my post ^ @K.B.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I see I'd hold off for him honestly


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> I see I'd hold off for him honestly


You mean wait to get one till I know if the other person is getting him or not? If so, that's what im doing but, i am looking in the mean time to see if I find another that I like better then him and honestly, the person will most likely get him so yeah..


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah they probably will... well if your not sure about this boy maybe hold off, when do you plan on breeding?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Yeah they probably will... well if your not sure about this boy maybe hold off, when do you plan on breeding?


 I want to breed two of my Nigerians "Scarlett & Casper" in Nov. I also want to breed my Nubian/Boer doe in Nov too. Then in March/2022 I want to breed the rest of my girls.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Well you could hold off about a month and keep looking, put a iso add out on Craigslist or Facebook (I have multiple goat groups idk if you do)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Well you could hold off about a month and keep looking, put a iso add out on Craigslist or Facebook (I have multiple goat groups idk if you do)


I don't have FB lol.... Ive thought about putting a ad on CL but I think I might check with a friend who happens to be the very man we got Wally from if I don't see anything that I like on CL. He has two very outstandingly beautiful bucks that I think he would lend me one of, and they are ADGA reg.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

That's an idea!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@K.B. my doe Casper id love to keep a doeling from and sell her. She is a very good milker & has the sweetest personality but she's just not something I think I want to keep forever, she gets bullied a lot and does not stand up for herself and it makes me feel so bad for her..

Here is her udder. im hoping to find a buck with a good milk line to breed to her so I can keep her doeling as a milker better then herself. I just hope she has a girl LOL

_yes I know its not a Great udder_


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Her teats are amazing tho! so easy to milk! and she is a very good milker. as a FF she was milking 3/half cups.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You should look for a buck with a dam that has really nice and smooth fore and great rear udder attachments to breed to her. If you can't get that info, look for a buck that has a really high escutcheon.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Nice!


Thanks! this is the buck maybe a can lend from him! btw he is Wallys dad- Named Hank

He is from one of the BEST and WELLKNOWN herds in GA!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That width! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> You should look for a buck with a dam that has really nice and smooth fore and great rear udder attachments to breed to her. If you can't get that info, look for a buck that has a really high escutcheon.


Yep that's what I'm looking for!
the buck im thinking about asking to lend/rent I posted in my reply to K.B. has wonderful, great udders ibn hi bloodline along with a lot of perm-grands 

this is Hanks Dam and or granddam (Ill have to look at Wallys pedigree agian to remember for sure lol..). 

This is her FF udder









second Freshening 









3rd Freshening


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> That width! 😍


I know right?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That kind of udder in his bloodlines should do amazing things for your herd. So Wally has those genes? He just got even more awesome! I can see why you are disappointed that he isn't ready for breeding yet.😌


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

He is a handsome devil  boy look at his size! Reminds me of Mohawk (he's a big boy)... and the udder is nice looking as well I wish cookie had that udder!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> That kind of udder in his bloodlines should do amazing things for your herd. So Wally has those genes? He just got even more awesome! I can see why you are disappointed that he isn't ready for breeding yet.😌


yeah....im really sad about it but it is what it is. and I just looked at his pedigree. Paisley (the doe I just posted pics of) is hanks (Wallys Sire) Dam!
This is Hanks sire and his sires dams udder

















Dams udder as a FF. Btw sorry for the bad pics..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> He is a handsome devil  boy look at his size! Reminds me of Mohawk (he's a big boy)... and the udder is nice looking as well I wish cookie had that udder!
> View attachment 211920


wow He is a nice looking guy!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks  I love his sire as well
Boy I'd pay to have him!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Thanks  I love his sire as well
> Boy I'd pay to have him!


Me too lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> He is from one of the BEST and WELLKNOWN herds in GA!


And that is......


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I would definitely hold off for the second buck if you can. (He’s gorgeous btw)If you have until November, why settle for anything under par?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I would definitely hold off for the second buck if you can. (He’s gorgeous btw)If you have until November, why settle for anything under par?


I completely agree!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

One thought about breeding your does to the buck that is so closely related to your Wally...any doelings you retained would be pretty closely related to Wally. Would you be comfortable breeding such close relatives? If not, that narrows your breeding options down for the future. 
I know very little about NDs, but that buck does look nice, though, and it would be great to get those genetics into your herd!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn’t count Wally out just yet. Yes he _should_ be bucky at this age, but give him a few months and once it’s full rut he might just turn around.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> And that is......


A secret LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I would definitely hold off for the second buck if you can. (He’s gorgeous btw)If you have until November, why settle for anything under par?


Yeah The guy already took the ad of the first buck down anyway so he's out of the question.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> One thought about breeding your does to the buck that is so closely related to your Wally...any doelings you retained would be pretty closely related to Wally. Would you be comfortable breeding such close relatives? If not, that narrows your breeding options down for the future.
> I know very little about NDs, but that buck does look nice, though, and it would be great to get those genetics into your herd!


You see I dont inbreed/line breed or anything like that so, I would NOT be breeding the doeling to Wally as I plan to ad another reg Nigerian buck to my herd this winter when my friends goats have babies.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> You see I dont inbreed/line breed or anything like that so, I would NOT be breeding the doeling to Wally as I plan to ad another reg Nigerian buck to my herd this winter when my friends goats have babies.


Hoping they have a buckling I like that is.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ranger1 said:


> I wouldn’t count Wally out just yet. Yes he _should_ be bucky at this age, but give him a few months and once it’s full rut he might just turn around.


He has untill Nov lol....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I found this guy, he has blue eyes, is disbudded non reg.

I think he is soo handsome! Im love his fluff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He is handsome, and if your sure you don't care about conformation, milk production, and him not being registered, then I think he would a good option! 😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He is handsome, and if your sure you don't care about conformation, milk production, and him not being registered, then I think he would a good option! 😁


I agree. Although I will say, it's hard to tell what kind of conformation he has with all the hair. He sure is cool looking though! Quite the fur coat he's wearing! 😄


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

These prices are just insane to me. That first buck would bring about $50 around here.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

goathiker said:


> These prices are just insane to me. That first buck would bring about $50 around here.


It might be a good thing goats are more expensive than that where I live. If not, I’d have way to many goats


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He is handsome, and if your sure you don't care about conformation, milk production, and him not being registered, then I think he would a good option! 😁


Im not getting him but I thought I would post him & see what yall think! Lol I love him! he's so cute and fluffy!! 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I agree. Although I will say, it's hard to tell what kind of conformation he has with all the hair. He sure is cool looking though! Quite the fur coat he's wearing! 😄


Aint he tho!!???!! I love the way he looks!! like I said, I'm not getting him but wanted to know what yall think Lol I love em!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> These prices are just insane to me. That first buck would bring about $50 around here.


Wow really? I hardly ever see any bucks/buckling go for that low around here, unless they are from a dairy then they sell for $15-35.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> It might be a good thing goats are more expensive than that where I live. If not, I’d have way to many goats


it is a VERY good thing! LOL.......I would be over run with bucks LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I love him! he's so cute and fluffy!! 😁


He sure is!! I love where he's sticking his tongue out in the first picture!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welp, looks like buck num- 2 went to a home on Wednesday bc I have not heard from the breeder. Oh well he sure was pretty! Whoever got him has a very pretty boy now!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He sure is!! I love where he's sticking his tongue out in the first picture!


Me too LOL


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are your bucklings testicles well rounded and full? At 9 months old he really should be ready for breeding! I'd be concerned. Selenium deficiency is one possible cause. Is he well grown for his age? A 9 months Nigerian should weigh what? Maybe 35-45 lbs?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

SalteyLove said:


> Are your bucklings testicles well rounded and full? At 9 months old he really should be ready for breeding! I'd be concerned. Selenium deficiency is one possible cause. Is he well grown for his age? A 9 months Nigerian should weigh what? Maybe 35-45 lbs?


My boy Thor is 30# at 5 months! So he should be up there! Although Thor knew his job early on


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

November is a long way off, goat wise. Bucks can change really quickly. I wouldn't write off his breedability just yet. Finding another buck as a back up is a good idea.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> November is a long way off, goat wise. Bucks can change really quickly. I wouldn't write off his breedability just yet. Finding another buck as a back up is a good idea.


Yep thats why I'm keeping a look out for one! But, a couple days ago he started smelling like a buck! He still does!! Yay! I hope he'll be ready!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> But, a couple days ago he started smelling like a buck! He still does!! Yay! I hope he'll be ready!


That's a good sign!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

SalteyLove said:


> Are your bucklings testicles well rounded and full? At 9 months old he really should be ready for breeding! I'd be concerned. Selenium deficiency is one possible cause. Is he well grown for his age? A 9 months Nigerian should weigh what? Maybe 35-45 lbs?


They are very filled out as they should be. He get selenium/vit-E monthly. And no, he is the smallest out of triplets so yeah... He honestly maybe weighs aroused 20-30 pounds. Hus brother was soooo much bigger then him. But!!! He's startimg to pee on himself, he smells like a buck and is starting to talk/checkout the ladies!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's a good sign!! Fingers crossed for you!


Yep!!! Im sooo excited!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I can see why you are disappointed that he isn't ready for breeding yet.😌


Wally bred Scarlett today!!!! He did it just like a professional!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yesterday I put Scarlett in with Gizmo hoping he would bring her in....today I put her with Wally and they hit it off right off the bat!!!!!!!!

Her due date would be Feb/2/2022!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yahooo!!! Way to go Wally! I can't wait to see those gorgeous Wally babies!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!!!! Good job Wally!! Can't wait to see his first kids!! 🥳🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yahooo!!! Way to go Wally! I can't wait to see those gorgeous Wally babies!





Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!!!! Good job Wally!! Can't wait to see his first kids!! 🥳🥰


I'll tell him yall said "Good Job!!!" & ill give him a treat! lol. it will be his first kids & Scarlett's first kids! She is going on 3..she bred a year and a half ago & got to the second month and missed.....I hope she carry's thru this time & has pretty, healthy babies! im hoping for two doelings!!!!!....but ill take what I get lol....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Fingers crossed for you!! I hope Scarlett carries full-term this time!! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I hope Scarlett carries full-term this time!! 😊


Thanks!!!1


toth boer goats said:


> How exciting.


It really is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks!!!


No problem!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> No problem!


🌹


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Do I hear baby news here?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Do I hear baby news here?


Yes you doo!!


----------

